# 1st NBA player to be wearing braces?



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Dwight Howard?

I never noticed any player having braces because usually players have completed highschool by then..lol...its just funny seeing a kid with braces in the NBA.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Didn't Vince Carter have braces not too long ago?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

You know, I really never noticed.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Malik Rose had braces a few years ago. Many more players have had them also. Watch more hoops, post less.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pervis Ellison.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Vince was rocking braces last year I think.


----------



## ufm19 (Jun 7, 2004)

Adonal Foyle.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The only player I've ever seen with braces on was Vince Carter, but I think Reggie Miller could use them.


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

T-Mac had them for a while in Toronto didn't he?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok a ton of players have braces, heck I think I remember Tracy having them and I am sure of it Randy Moss had them. Tons of players have braces, because sometimes this is the first time they got the money to get braces.

Its not really that big of deal.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

t-mac had braces in toronto.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Didn't Jermaine O'Neal have them a while ago in Portland? Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

LOL... I know that D.HOward isn't the 1st with them..it just was funny seeing him on tv smiling..he looks goofier than drew gooden wearing a headband in an angry mood.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is important. I will stare at player's teeth harder. I wonder if this MAKES tHEM MORE HANDSOME OMG SO IMPORTANT WHO IS GOOD LOOKING WHO HAS BRACES OMG OMG OMGO OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMg


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> This is important. I will stare at player's teeth harder. I wonder if this MAKES tHEM MORE HANDSOME OMG SO IMPORTANT WHO IS GOOD LOOKING WHO HAS BRACES OMG OMG OMGO OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMg


I hope you are not a guy because that is sad...

whats wrong with a kid finally providing for his family and being able to get anything he wants because of the NBA


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He looks quite weird with braces


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you are not a guy because that is sad...
> ...


Good point. People who aren't guys are scum!


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

This year braces, next year kids with binky's.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devean George wore braces during his first few seasons.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok a ton of players have braces, heck I think I remember Tracy having them and I am sure of it Randy Moss had them. Tons of players have braces, because sometimes this is the first time they got the money to get braces.
> 
> Its not really that big of deal.



Money to get braces ?

Isn't there a health insurance who pay for the braces ?

I wear brace right now and I have to pay only a little money. The most money is paid by my health insurance.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

yup, i think pervis ellison was the first.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not eryone has health insurance, ya know


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> 
> not eryone has health insurance, ya know


What ???

Here in Germany everybody has health insurance. If you are on welfare, the state pays health insurance. This is fixed in the constitution.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

im concern if he is going to play well on the court


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> What ???
> ...


its not provided in the states or here in canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> This year braces, next year kids with binky's.


more like, This year braces, next year kids with diamonds in they're braces, in dwights case atleast.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> 
> not eryone has health insurance, ya know



for real. i havent had health insurance in 3 and a half years.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> for real. i havent had health insurance in 3 and a half years.


i only got my braces cuz my mom got benefits since she works for a gov't-owned business.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> im concern if he is going to play well on the court


Damn...

I can't understand how people can say that america is the best place to live.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Kool</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn...
> ...


quoted the wrong post, my man


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

¡@


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> ¡@


I think he said "exclamation at" By simple process of translation, it means the opposition will focus on Dwights braces therefore letting Dwight get points, rebounds, blocks etc etc

How much was i right this time RTFFF?


----------

